# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Is HGH Dangerous at age 22?

## italianstallion32

Hi,
I'm 22 years old. I am thinking about taking hgh to bulk up. If money is not a concern and my growth plates are closed are there and dangerous side effects from using hgh?

----------


## seriousmass

Nope, it can definitely be done. Lots of people begin doing GH as in their early 20's. The thing is though that there is also a lot of opposition to doing this, because naturally you should have quite a bit of GH being produced right now... however, as you get older you begin to produce less and less..

The sides are no different then doing HGH at an older age. (IE) enlargement of organs; etc..

I know a 19 year old who did GH for 6 months... saw some pretty crazy results; but damn, was it ever expensive lol.

----------


## SK1Viking

if your growth plates are still open then yeah there can be a problem.

if you interested in a couple more inches i'd wait.

i rec. to get some OTC supps if you need something to help out mentally find out your 

natural potential first then if your genes suck caue your dads small or if 210 is gettin old 

then yeah go for it imo..

----------


## SpanishStallion

HGH is not really the best choice to bulk up.

----------


## ezlimitz

As an old guy that has been in the gym for a long time...and having been a young guy like you in the gym....with all your hormones and test and the like running as they should considering your age I would guess diet and exercise is all you need.

Still I totally understand the ...yeah yeah yeah....I want something that is going to work NOW...or at least a lot faster than diet and exercise....my answer..?

You know thats just life...you can start juicing but even then most people are going to tell you to wait until you are 25 or so becasue of the growth plate issue.

How do you know your growth plates are done growing/closed...?

Anyway, at the end of the day, I agree w/Spanish Stallion...hgh isn't going to be the best choice for bulking..but I am no expert....maybe explore a little test cycle...?

Terry

----------


## stelq61th

he can do some tests to make sure weather his growth plates have done growing and are now closed

----------


## italianstallion32

I have done the tests and they are closed. My friend is my age and he went from 155 to 185 in 6 or 7 weeks with hgh. So, I would conisder that bulking up. I wouldn't run it more than that either. I am working with george farah, danny padilla, pro bodybuilders, so i have an excelent diet. 

So do you think with running it max 7 weeks that I would experience any side effects?
thanks

----------


## italianstallion32

Just to be more specific, my friend ran it for 5.5 weeks at 2 ius a day. and gained 25lbs.

----------


## peteroy01

dude that cant be HGH. maybe anadrol . thats almost 1lb every day. go to the grocery store or butcher and get a steak thats 1lb and picture 25 of those on your body. no way in hell you body could make that much in 38days. im not calling you a liar but i am saying you've been misinformed.

----------


## DCannon

There's no way he gained that much on only 2iu's/day! If Hgh caused growth that quick we'd all be huge! lol 
Maybe your buddy was running some test as well?

----------


## stelq61th

hi, please advice on the following...hows better to take both hgh in the morning 30 min before breakfast and lthyroxin, euthyrox or whatever t4 supplement youre using, or cannot be taken together, anyway how its done correctly? also please advice is lthyroxine 50 any good, is euthyrox 50 better? thanks

----------


## Sheven

fact is HGH can make you bloat a lot but not very much anyway not like steroids . hgh is not a base in a bulk cycle at all. testosterone is the base of a bulk up. tren , deca , eq. hgh is maybe 3,4th place in a bulk up cycle.
think again!

now you want advice on how to use thyroid hormones when in fact you say you want to bulk up? common, you must be kidding us. nobody will help you, nobody wants to give advices on how someone to ruin his health.

----------


## Ashop

> Hi,
> I'm 22 years old. I am thinking about taking hgh to bulk up. If money is not a concern and my growth plates are closed are there and dangerous side effects from using hgh?


If your healthy and use it correctly you should be fine.
However at your age,, I would doubt that HGH is absolutely essential right now. I would have your natural hormone levels including IGF,,to see where you currently stand.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> just to be more specific, my friend ran it for 5.5 weeks at 2 ius a day. And gained 25lbs.


buuuuuuuuuuuuuullshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!

----------


## rocafella

i've been on hgh for a month now, and it's pharma grade and i have the best diet, 8 meals a day, and i gained 8 lbs, how the hell did ur friend gain 25lbs ??!!!!

----------


## rocafella

and i'm at 4 ius per day 6on/1off

----------

